

Hexapod robot launches an ornithopter robot [pdf] - ChuckMcM
http://robotics.eecs.berkeley.edu/~ronf/PAPERS/crose-icra15.pdf

======
ChuckMcM
This video is good too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kumEJtsHuQo&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kumEJtsHuQo&feature=youtu.be)

Something about watching a small robot launch another flying robot amazes me.
It also makes my old servo based hexapod robot look like a snail that goes so
very slowly.

